# Need a guide replaced



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Where is the best to replace a double foot guide? No fancy wrap, just replace it?

Also, How much should I expect to pay?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*How nice is the rod?*

I was quoted a basic replacement at $15 for an inshore rod, but for $30 bucks I can replace the rod cause it's not a fancy one made out of carrots or celery or cheese. Catches plenty of fish though.

I'm going to attempt to replace it myself with a kit off the 'Net. Google it and you'll find plenty of options. If I can wrap it and epoxy the wrap it should be functional if not beautiful.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Nopierpressure said:


> Where is the best to replace a double foot guide? No fancy wrap, just replace it?
> 
> Also, How much should I expect to pay?


$7.00 plus guide cost


----------

